# Be Thankful For What You Have



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

COLOSSIANS 3:15 CEV
15 Each one of you is part of the body of Christ, and you were
chosen to live together in peace. So let the peace that comes
from Christ control your thoughts. And be grateful.

If you are reading this, there are literally millions of people
who would trade places with you. They envy you and would be
very grateful to enjoy all that you do.

Usually the more someone has, the less thankful they become.

So how can you overcome ingratitude? Only by changing your
beliefs. As long as you believe you're getting a raw deal, or
less than you deserve, you will never become a thankful person.

An attitude of gratitude is the result of what we focus on.

Remember, you deserved punishment. Instead, God gave you what
He deserved, and EVERYTHING you have -- every breath -- is a
gift. Keep this in focus and you will become a thankful person.

(An extra bonus is that a thankful person is a happy person.)

HEBREWS 13:5 NIV
5 Keep your lives free from the love of money and be content
with what you have, because God has said, "Never will I leave
you; never will I forsake you."

What could be greater? Almighty God promises to always take
care of you! Never will you be forsaken! Never will you be left
facing life all alone! (You may feel forsaken, but it's a lie.)

A rewarding, satisfying, and fulfilling life does not depend on
being rich. Jesus is the one who told us, and He knows.

LUKE 12:15 LB
15 Beware! Don't always be wishing for what you don't have. For
real life and real living are not related to how rich we are."

SAY THIS: I will be thankful.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

I am standing on the "Solid Rock" Thank you Lord for keeping my feet there. Thanks for sharing those scriptures. I need it today.


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

great post! there are times we just find ourselves in that "i want, i want" mode. thats when i take a step back and look around, and just appreciate all the blessing God has entrusted to me. 

trudy


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

"In EVERYTHING [that means even the bad stuff!] give thanks, for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus concerning you." (I forgot the verse reference. Look it up, it's good practice, LOL.)

I once came across a list of things you can do to make yourself a happier person.

The first item on the list was:

"Cultivate an attitude of gratitude."

Your message for the day is an awesome one!


----------



## bambinosan (Feb 9, 2005)

Very nice message J. Thanks


----------

